# Upgraditis is knawing at me again



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

After seeing a couple of db machines go on here recently is got me thinking. Thinking should I get one. Problem is only way I can do it is sell my musica and in the case of the new rocket my grinder too. So advice please rockets expobars anything else??? Essentially something with a tiny lever and the rest is down to me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GS3; Slayer one group; Linea one group hehe


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha funny I'd love too but no chance the money would need to come from what I have and little or nothing more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats wrong with a machine with a big lever?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Do Synesso make a 1 group too? or could go for a Speedster or Idrocompresso









To get back to your question Johnny, the expo is an awful lot of bang for your buck, unless you really hate the style and absolutely "must" have a Rocket or a Verona, hell I wouldn't say no to an ECM Contravento.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus I'm proud of you , youve gone a few weeks at least without upgrading......


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats wrong with a machine with a big lever?


Nothing but for now out of my price range. After nipping over to the other thread a sage might be ok too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Remortgage and get one of these badboys

http://sprudge.com/black-eagle-victoria-arduino-nuova-simonelli.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Remortgage and get one of these badboys
> 
> http://sprudge.com/black-eagle-victoria-arduino-nuova-simonelli.html


Scales cost £5 to weigh output . That machine costs............


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Remortgage and get one of these badboys
> 
> http://sprudge.com/black-eagle-victoria-arduino-nuova-simonelli.html


Yes I have space too I commented when I first saw it to cosimo they are nice. One going in 3fe I think. But not here


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nah get this, made with the help of a bald man with a beard...

View attachment 5355


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok stupid question time does the lever in anyway soften a vibe pumps delivery?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

To stupid a question then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Ok stupid question time does the lever in anyway soften a vibe pumps delivery?


Sorry I don't know the answer , andI feel I don't understand the question .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually thinking through the question I've figured it out. Its a switch not really a lever?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Actually thinking through the question I've figured it out. Its a switch not really a lever?


Yes, but you can put it to a halfway point to preinfuse, but when fully raised it's just a switch to activate the pump. The LM GS3 type paddle system is designed to mimic the action of a lever machine and if it used a vibe pump I suspect it would soften the ramp up and delivery of a vibe pump.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Scales cost £5 to weigh output . That machine costs............


Yeah but you can walk away from the machine knowing it will stop at your target yield, even if it needs to correct the show flow


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

There are so many machines I don't even know about, I am going to keep looking around and I believe I will end up with one sometime this year or next, not ready to part with mine just yet but I will be focusing on a DB machine with a rotary pump as my next machine. Help or pointers along the way always gratefully received.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats the upgrade for, a better cup? easier to use? more tweak ability? something to last forever?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tweak ability like it.. Last forever , Til the next upgrade......


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

What's it for? To be honest I just want to have a play







as such there is no hurry. I just like the idea of a Dual Boiler machine and a rotary pump.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You need a GS3 , nothing will quench the upgrade thirst for long


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> You need a GS3 , nothing will quench the upgrade thirst for long


Slayer or Synesso 1 group? maybe


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

double the money tho


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Slayer in a bright colour is the only uber machine that looks cool enough to justify the price ticket.

Mmm green


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I noticed this geezer on youtube a few years ago when i was looking into a Giotto. Looks like he upgraded from that to a GS3 and now a L1. Going by his channel he didnt have the GS3 long!

https://www.youtube.com/user/CoffeeSlave01/videos


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the price of a Contravento? They always seem to be POA!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Does anyone know the price of a Contravento? They always seem to be POA!


Before they put POA it was £4000.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> Before they put POA it was £4000.


Hmm a GS3 or a Contravento oh to be lucky enough to be in that position.


----------

